# BOLIO blood?



## angelbaby

Ok my head kinda hurts lol. This guy adds me on FB and starts chatting today about the dogs says he has like 78 of them used to have 150 of them , located in texas. Ask him what lines he has and he says mostly RE and gotti .Im like Ok Ihave simialr lines on most of my dogs and he comments on how he doesnt like them big though and likes them under 40lbs. I commented back saying I like the smaller ones as well like the pockets but even my pockets are 60-70lbs. He comments of I dont like the bullys I like game bredAPBT Im like oHHHH ok I get ya , but I reply that with the lines he just said he runs he would then have bullys as I have never seen a game bred with those lines. pause on his end LMAO , he has pure bolio dogs? what is bolio lines is that a line?
And secondly he starts talking about this tri colored colby dog that he has and he has 4 of them but they only come in heat every 4 years Bahahahahaha im assuming this guy is off his rocker and that colbys arent some freaks of nature and only have heats every 4 years lol.
On top of this he is looking to get a tri color pup female if anyone has one lol preferably off tonka { LMAO another bully} so he can breed his male to her to get more PITT out of him { in his own words LMAO} 
So any info on this bolio blood would really be appreciated, I had to log off facebook so my head would stop hurting , pretty sure im done with this convo and he may be on the deleted list pretty soon LMAO.


----------



## bahamutt99

American Pit Bull Terrier - Sporting Dog Online - Indian Bolio (ROM)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [43] :: INDIAN BOLIO


----------



## angelbaby

thanks for the links , interesting . still think this guy is full of it , his storys dont add up lol and his pictures of the pups dont look game lol actually one was looking like a australian sheep dog same coloring lol. some of the things I read in that link were almost word for word on what he told me about his dog that is bolio blood all of a sudden lol


----------



## angelbaby

another question on that ped there if asking what bloodline that dog is , how would you come to call it a bolio blood? wouldnt it be called heinzl's and carver or are those not recognized as lines just the breeder? I know it said in that 1st link Bolio was bought from carver so would that actually be right calling it bolio lines ? or wouldnt it just be carver as Bolio was just one dog? sorry just confused on how it becomes Bolio vs just being Carver , if that makes sense?


----------



## Eagle

Bolio is just one of those dogs that have been glorified by a few breeders, particularly PP.
He had only one match, and was retired...it became Bolio, only because they wanted to keep the genetics of the dogs close. He was bred by Carver, and belonged to FB...IMO, if he was such a good dog, FB would have kept him. It was through inbreeding that the "Bolio" name stuck. Although his indidual quality could be questioned, Bolio produced some good dogs.

BTW, that guy has no idea what he's talking about. No matter what blood he were to mix, if he crosses to a RE or Gotti, he'll ruin good blood. Those are bullies, not pit type dogs, and total curs.


----------



## KMdogs

guys a tool and i wouldnt waste my time talking with him. He obviously is milling with that many dogs (if true), has no idea whats hes throwing or what hes doing to the breed (if the bloodlines are true) and he obviously has zero knowledge other than how to make money based on your convo.


----------



## angelbaby

Ya I had pretty much gotten that after he told me he likes game bred dogs but owns RE and Gotti, was gonna try and educate him a bit which I was when I pointed out his lines arent game bred lines but then he started going on about bolio and colby lol , Hadnt even heard of bolio so couldnt comment just logged off after he kept rambling LOL.


----------



## angelbaby

Eagle said:


> Bolio is just one of those dogs that have been glorified by a few breeders, particularly PP.
> He had only one match, and was retired...it became Bolio, only because they wanted to keep the genetics of the dogs close. He was bred by Carver, and belonged to FB...IMO, if he was such a good dog, FB would have kept him. It was through inbreeding that the "Bolio" name stuck. Although his indidual quality could be questioned, Bolio produced some good dogs.
> 
> BTW, that guy has no idea what he's talking about. No matter what blood he were to mix, if he crosses to a RE or Gotti, he'll ruin good blood. Those are bullies, not pit type dogs, and total curs.


Thanks for the info .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

:goodpost:


----------



## gamer

If he has pure Bolio lines he has a gold mine lol since good ol Diane Jessup helped destroy Patricks yard  You should ask for pics and pedigrees


----------



## angelbaby

Ihighly doubt he has anything but mutts everytime I tried to question something he said and he could tell I knew something about it his story changed ,he went from bully lines which I know a bit to game bred which I know nothing other then a few names lol. If I talk to him again though Ill ask for pics cause the only pics on his page are of a few pups . see what he says but im expecting some lame excuse or change of story lol. Thanks for all the info though lol , nice to go into a conversation with this guy and know a little bit about lines he brings up lol.


----------



## gamer

angelbaby said:


> Ihighly doubt he has anything but mutts everytime I tried to question something he said and he could tell I knew something about it his story changed ,he went from bully lines which I know a bit to game bred which I know nothing other then a few names lol. If I talk to him again though Ill ask for pics cause the only pics on his page are of a few pups . see what he says but im expecting some lame excuse or change of story lol. Thanks for all the info though lol , nice to go into a conversation with this guy and know a little bit about lines he brings up lol.


Sometimes its fun to play with stupid people :rofl:


----------



## rob32

bolio is a very respected bloodline of APBT. i dont have any first hand knowledge of them since ive never owned one. as far as this breeder you were talking to, hes a jerk. first off, just breeding for color is lame by itself, you didnt even need to mention anything else. and to think of a guy like him having 80 or more dogs and breeding to his lack of standards is just appalling. funny how a guy like pat patrick who bred high quality bolio APBT dogs gets his yard raided and his dogs wiped out by the HSUS and this guy you met is safe.


----------



## gamer

rob32 said:


> bolio is a very respected bloodline of APBT. i dont have any first hand knowledge of them since ive never owned one. as far as this breeder you were talking to, hes a jerk. first off, just breeding for color is lame by itself, you didnt even need to mention anything else. and to think of a guy like him having 80 or more dogs and breeding to his lack of standards is just appalling. . *funny how a guy like pat patrick who bred high quality bolio APBT dogs gets his yard raided and his dogs wiped out by the HSUS and this guy you met is safe*


Thank Mrs Jessup she really wanted to get her hands on some old school blood so she helped she should have stuck up for him. Seems the law always takes care of the stupid people.


----------



## Eagle

gamer said:


> If he has pure Bolio lines he has a gold mine lol since good ol Diane Jessup helped destroy Patricks yard  You should ask for pics and pedigrees


I didn't know it was because of her, although I heard about his yard getting raided. Doesn't surprise me one bit it was her, after all the things I was told of her. She is the reason I didn't buy the book she co-authored with L.C. I wouldn't give her a sip of cold water in a desert, all the pain she has caused respectful bulldog owners.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

All the dogs we see up here every show are Bolio and Tombstone dogs.LOL You want bolio look @ Beauty and the Beast Kennels,Weatherman kennels(Rob from the shows)or pretty much any other APBT kennels here in B.C.


----------



## rob32

gamer said:


> Thank Mrs Jessup she really wanted to get her hands on some old school blood so she helped she should have stuck up for him. Seems the law always takes care of the stupid people.


i had heard this same story also. if you want old school blood, go out and get it the honest way and pay an arm and a leg for it like i did lol. how does it make sense that for turning this guy in, she was able to have the pick of the litter on his yard? something just isnt right. now i see those HSUS commercials on late at night asking people to donate money to "rescue" animals. if raiding a dogman's yard just to murder all of his animals is rescue this world is more messed up than i thought. pisses me off every time i think of it. well, thats enough about that!


----------



## gamer

rob32 said:


> i had heard this same story also. if you want old school blood, go out and get it the honest way and pay an arm and a leg for it like i did lol. how does it make sense that for turning this guy in, she was able to have the pick of the litter on his yard? something just isnt right. now i see those HSUS commercials on late at night asking people to donate money to "rescue" animals. if raiding a dogman's yard just to murder all of his animals is rescue this world is more messed up than i thought. pisses me off every time i think of it. well, thats enough about that!


lol well she didnt get to keep them the dummy Euthed them because they were DA um can we say Duh? ha ha I feel horrible for the Patricks and every other victim that lost a lifetime of care and love.


----------



## Rudy4747

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> All the dogs we see up here every show are Bolio and Tombstone dogs.LOL You want bolio look @ Beauty and the Beast Kennels,Weatherman kennels(Rob from the shows)or pretty much any other APBT kennels here in B.C.


Alot of the BC club people work with some type of Bolio cross. My Fav that I have seen up that way is the Indian stuff taken to Lukane offspring.


----------



## rob32

gamer said:


> lol well she didnt get to keep them the dummy Euthed them because they were DA um can we say Duh? ha ha I feel horrible for the Patricks and every other victim that lost a lifetime of care and love.


i had also heard she put the dogs down. i will not state what i think should be done with her. im pretty sure its against some forum rules that i havent read.


----------



## Old_Blood

The guy sounds senseless. Does he have pedigree.
I have some bolio/tombstone/rbj blood.
You are correct Bolio is a carver dog. It becomes Bolio bloodline like any other line, by line breeding on that dog. 
If I had Bolio I'd have a Carver bred dog w/ a lil Heinzl. If I bred on him I'd have Bolio dogs. If I took my Bolio bitch to a Jeep/Chinaman dog I'd have dogs that are Jeep/Chinaman/Bolio. If I had a male called Peepers from that breeding and linebred in him it'd become the Peepers bloodline.


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks for explaining that old blood, tryna get the whole pedigree thing and I think im starting to get it takes a bit to learn all that stuff I guess and how to read a ped. I highly doubt that guy has a pedigree of any sort withthe way he keeps chanign what lines he has lol.
heres a picture of his litter he had posted , the one in the front with the blue/gray speckling what is that color?


----------



## Mach0

angelbaby said:


> Thanks for explaining that old blood, tryna get the whole pedigree thing and I think im starting to get it takes a bit to learn all that stuff I guess and how to read a ped. I highly doubt that guy has a pedigree of any sort withthe way he keeps chanign what lines he has lol.
> heres a picture of his litter he had posted , the one in the front with the blue/gray speckling what is that color?


Looks Merle to me.


----------



## angelbaby

thats what I thought macho , but wasnt sure , I seen merle in more the sheep dog with darker colors in there


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Yea thats merle


----------



## angelbaby

Its actually kinda pretty on that pup lol


----------



## rob32

like i said, i may not be an expert on the bolio line, but i can tell you this, those pups aint it.


----------



## KMdogs

don't even get me started on merle. All im going to say is i've never seen a merle APBT that wasn't mixed. And i don't know of any old timers that would say otherwise, at least not personally. More trouble than its worth and i remember a few years ago it was the new "big" thing for a while, "merle apbts". Most were mixed with C.D.

Guys breeding mutts.


----------



## Rudy4747

Look more like Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs to me.
Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog
I don't see any Bolio or APBT in them.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

rob32 said:


> like i said, i may not be an expert on the bolio line, but i can tell you this, those pups aint it.


LOL thats a guarentee.


----------



## Mr xxl

rob32 said:


> bolio is a very respected bloodline of APBT. i dont have any first hand knowledge of them since ive never owned one. as far as this breeder you were talking to, hes a jerk. first off, just breeding for color is lame by itself, you didnt even need to mention anything else. and to think of a guy like him having 80 or more dogs and breeding to his lack of standards is just appalling. funny how a guy like pat patrick who bred high quality bolio APBT dogs gets his yard raided and his dogs wiped out by the HSUS and this guy you met is safe.


Been waitin a while for someone to know what's up! The man had damn good dogs an for reasons unbeknownst to us he was f***ed. This line is by far my favorite an will continue to be. I have a 6 month old pup right now at 35lbs an consistently pulls double some days triple her weight. It's all in the time an love you put into these dogs. Hands down best breed on the planet. 💪🏾🙏🏾


----------

